# :censored: willow trees



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I was thinking earlier today that it's been a while since I had a good sewer fight. Well I got it, too much. Went to a house to clean a sewer and I chit you not, there were 4 weeping willows planted practically on the line, and the home owner had been using a "hole poker" for the last year to pop open his sewer every 2 months or so for the last year. He about had a damn heart attack over the price but told me to go ahead. 5 hours later I got a 4" pear through. Sometimes I hate being flat rate. I told him to cut the willows down and pour round up on the stumps. He told me he'd rather replace his line and keep the trees. He's getting a pipe burst tomorrow. Anyways here willows are the worst of the worst to cable out, what about y'all? What type of trees are the worst in your area?(difficulty wise)


----------



## OBrien Plumbing (Nov 17, 2015)

Out of curiousity, if you knew it was going to be crazy because of the willows how come you charged flat rate ? Was it an advertised price ?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I would have done the same thing-225 from outside with a 3,4 and 6" cutter. The good ones pay for the bad ones. Good job


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

cable or root said:


> I was thinking earlier today that it's been a while since I had a good sewer fight. Well I got it, too much. Went to a house to clean a sewer and I chit you not, there were 4 weeping willows planted practically on the line, and the home owner had been using a "hole poker" for the last year to pop open his sewer every 2 months or so for the last year. He about had a damn heart attack over the price but told me to go ahead. 5 hours later I got a 4" pear through. Sometimes I hate being flat rate. I told him to cut the willows down and pour round up on the stumps. He told me he'd rather replace his line and keep the trees. He's getting a pipe burst tomorrow. Anyways here willows are the worst of the worst to cable out, what about y'all? What type of trees are the worst in your area?(difficulty wise)


You spent 5 hours clearing the line and he's still getting a new sewer? I don't do drains but I think most companies have clauses that limit their price to the first 60 minutes.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

OBrien Plumbing said:


> Out of curiousity, if you knew it was going to be crazy because of the willows how come you charged flat rate ? Was it an advertised price ?


We're flat rate to the tee, not like some other commission based shops. X amount per so many feet. If I overcharged, the extra money gets refunded to the costumer and I get taken out and shot. Why work so hard to clean the sewer when he's getting an estimate for replacement? If roots are left behind and the camera guy does not sell the line, they have the opportunity to recall me and take all commission earned on the job.(there's rumors of them doing so without sticking a cable in the line) anyways people call me to clean their sewer and that's exactly what I do. Take my time and do it right.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've had my fair share of five hour jobs, with just a machine it can happen. Depending on how the line is acting I'll stop talk with the customer about what they are looking at and the best way to go about their issue. The biggest thing is your mindset. It's their problem, not yours. By this time it becomes a loss leader in one way or another.

As far as roots go, willow is definitely up there but mostly pines and shrubs here. When I was in SoCal it was those stupid pepper trees!

We have a lot of houses around here with highwall cleanouts. Out the back of the house, abandoned septic and wrapped around the house to the road. Most still transition to clay right away and the shrubs around the house love it. Makes an easy sale installing an outside cleanout. Keeps all the mess out of the house, easier on the equipment, and I'll give a $20 discount on all future annual preventive maintenance. Most will go for that over a new line any day of the week.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

roots can grow up to 5 years after cutting down a tree. That would've been a fun one with a jetter.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I applaud you sticking in their and doing it right! Were the same way if we quote a flat rate price we stick to it. Weve had ours handed to us a few times. But we find out people will talk, if you fight the sewer monster people will talk and you will have no problem finding work!


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Number one we should make enough money to more than cover the ones that go long. Number 2 he did his job and stuck to his word and I hope did not go broke in the process. This is the kind of person I want going to my customers homes if I can't make it.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Ficus trees are beasts around here.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

Manchurian Elms for me.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Palm tree.


----------



## crackerjack7575 (Nov 27, 2015)

Water Maples in SoKY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

cable or root said:


> We're flat rate to the tee, not like some other commission based shops. X amount per so many feet. If I overcharged, the extra money gets refunded to the costumer and I get taken out and shot. Why work so hard to clean the sewer when he's getting an estimate for replacement? If roots are left behind and the camera guy does not sell the line, they have the opportunity to recall me and take all commission earned on the job.(there's rumors of them doing so without sticking a cable in the line) anyways people call me to clean their sewer and that's exactly what I do. Take my time and do it right.











My flat rate book has an add-on for "Additional Cable 2nd bail". 

And I've heard of some flat rate books that have an add-on called 'problem drain' or something to that effect.

I can use the add-on 'Additional Cable 2nd bail' if the job starts going into a marathon battle.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> roots can grow up to 5 years after cutting down a tree. That would've been a fun one with a jetter.


I've seen problems 15 plus years latter.


----------

